# 7 cultural concepts we dont have in the us



## DianaSSBBW (Nov 16, 2015)

With the Holidays almost here and all the extra stress already upon many of us Big Beautiful Women, I wanted to share an article that I came across.
I've been fortunate to have the opportunity to travel. My friends, past and present, have been from all over the world. This world is a wonderfully amazing multicultural place with much to appreciate. Love WASI-SABI!! Love the idea of creating my very our Holidays. Don't get me wrong, as a BBW I LOVE Thanksgiving, I just don't enjoy "WHERE" I am expected to go. 
Which Holiday you would rather SKIP?

http://www.mnn.com/lifestyle/arts-culture/blogs/7-cultural-concepts-we-dont-have-in-the-us


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Nov 17, 2015)

To quibble a bit, in reading this I didn't see much that we don't possess in the States. The last one, for instance. These days online we call them "life hacks."


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 11, 2016)

It may depend on where you live. Minnesota has long been a state where people hunt and fish outdoors, and engage in general outdoor recreation, even during our long, cold winters.


----------



## socrates74 (Nov 22, 2016)

1."What holiday would you rather skip?"
I would love to skip the consumerism of Christmas. Come November 1st - it is a non stop assault. I am OK with "reciprocity" and trading. It is how relationships are made smooth. Socitieties have been doing it since antiquity. IMO, women (raised as social creatures) put more into it.


----------



## socrates74 (Nov 22, 2016)

2. "Wabi-sabi". I read, watch and digest a lot of survival literature - Why some people survive hardship while others perish. Wabi-sabi sounds healthy. That is what I thought of with her wabi-sabi excerpt. American society is said to have a " cult of youth". 12 to 14/year old models are employed to sell skin creams to 30 and 40 year olds. Don't get me started on anorexia topic.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'd skip Labor Day, it just sounds exhausting Plus it's the end of summer, my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Astarte (Apr 27, 2017)

There's this concept in Finnish language and culture that I haven't quite found anywhere else (if you know a word for it in some other language, please do tell!). It is 'Kalsarikännit', and it means getting drunk in your underwear alone in your home. 

I understand that all over the world there are people with problems with substance abuse who might do this regularly, but in Finland kalsarikännit is a viable choice for spending a free night and it is so common that we have a word for it. 

Btw, do you have a midsummer holiday around solstice (~23rd of June) in the US?


----------

